# Дербенко Веселый калейдоскоп



## maxim4uk007 (12 Фев 2011)

Друзья, может у кого-то есть запись пьесы Дербенка "Веселый калейдоскоп. Россиянин в Америке"? Вышлите, пожалуйста на [email protected] Буду очень благодарен.


----------

